# formwork carpenter. BGC Contracting



## eastwing (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I am very new to this.I posted yesterday but cant find post now.I am a formwork/shuttering carpenter have ran my own business for past 4 years.Have 23 years experience of running and working jobs can read all drawings inc steel.
Would love to hear from anyone in same trade who could put me in touch with someone who could sponser me in the Perth region.

I have been to a meeting in ireland with a group called BGC contracting . they do a lot of mine , roads and civil works would have to work away from family for 2 weeks at a time though and would love to explore some other options. Have enough points to go it alone but will take to long. Between weather and lack of work here would like to fall asleep here and wake up over there.

Any help wont be forgotten


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

eastwing said:


> Hi everyone
> I am very new to this.I posted yesterday but cant find post now.


Your previous post is at
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/9321-eastwing.html 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## eastwing (Sep 2, 2008)

*cheers*



kaz101 said:


> Your previous post is at
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/9321-eastwing.html
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Cheers Karen 

Will get the hang of this eventually.Much better with hammer and nails than computers. Will get great practice on this forum have been browsing it and gathering some great information.

thanks everyone past and present.

Seanie


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

google BGC contracting Perth, i did and alot came up for them (they must be big enough). maybe online you can find another company that worked with them and do a wee bit of detective work yourself!!!

are you from navan town?? i'm from Cavan, moving to melbourne in less than 2 months... my husband is a bricklayer and i am a site clerk so we feel your pain at the moment with the state of the construction industry. anyway if you need any help dont hesitate to ask : )

How does your family feel about moving, especially your 14 year old, i have a 13 year old daughter and a son who is almost 1, my daughter is soooo excited.

Regards

Paula


----------



## eastwing (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Paula,
Thanks for taking the time to look them up.Have seen them also. Would put my mind at rest if i could make contact with someone who has a knowledge of them.

Yes I am a townie.The family feel great about the move and are looking forward to it still in the early stages though.

Are you and your husband going out under a sponser or your own steam?

How long does it all take either way?

Is there much red tape and bull**** involved?

Cheers

Seanie


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Seanie,

My husband has dual citizenship so i had to apply for a spousal visa only took a month, if you're job is on the list of WANTED down under then you might be better off going in on your own steam, or why not try going in as a company? the paper work aint too bad if you are good at that stuff, i did all ours and believe me there was a mountain of it, lol, anyway when it came down to it, it only took approx 4 hours to complete. I asked my hubby about BGC contracting and he never heard of them, but as i said, we are going to melbourne (plenty of work there in construction). on the other had maybe you could go for the sponsorship as i THINK you can change companies whilst out there.... worth looking into....

regards

Paula


----------



## eastwing (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheers Paula
Where abouts in Cavan do you all hail from.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm originally from ballyconnell but live near killeshandra now, the boss is from dublin though (suppose somebody has to be hahaha)
looking forward to getting into some nice weather cos time is running out for us here


----------



## macca800 (Feb 10, 2009)

Seanie/karen,

hi was wondering if you good give me any feed back as how your getting on...work slowing down there too??
meself and girlfriend planning to go in nxt 6mths....hope too

Shaun
formwork carpenter


----------



## eastwing (Sep 2, 2008)

*Still Here*




macca800 said:


> Seanie/karen,
> 
> hi was wondering if you good give me any feed back as how your getting on...work slowing down there too??
> meself and girlfriend planning to go in nxt 6mths....hope too
> ...


Hi Shaun,
I am still here unfortunatley.I was strung along for 6 months by that crowd who offered me a supervisor position.Then due to the mines going bad were unable to carry out proposed expansion of the bisiness at present.Where are you based. Give me a bell on 086 8134899 but text me first.(im not very good with computers, I prefer sawdust)
Cheers 

Seanie


----------

